# RF-4C loss Missouri 1968



## GrizBArizona (Jul 21, 2022)

Does anyone know, is it possible to get old Accident Reports from Boeing for McDonnell Douglas mishaps? Aircraft that were still bailed to the manufacturer…? Not yet delivered to a Service or handed back.

I asked this same question for old North American Aviation accidents (Vigilantes still with NAA) on a different forum, no luck.

Do they have a willing Historian?

I was curious about this one (and a few others):

RF-4C Phantom 63-7740. Don't know why they had retained this one as late as '68.

13 Sep 1968
Mid-air with F-4M XV395 RAF (which apparently landed safe but was lost in a crash almost exactly a year later?).

The news articles say nothing about a mid-air.

McDonnell Douglas production test pilot C. D. Pilcher ejected safe. Joseph Harbour (Guy In Back?) was still in it and did not survive. (EDIT, Harbour was probably in front)

Crashed 7 miles S of Route 66 (now 44?).

Do they retain and release old manufacturer accident reports ever?


----------

